# How much is the cost of M.O.T. test



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

My van is due for its first MOT in a few weeks time. Suitable testing stations are a bit thin on the ground in the Heathrow area, but I did find one quite local who can carry out the test. When I asked how much the test for a 3500kg motorhome would be I was asked what is the size of the vehicle. I replied about 20 feet long and 10 foot high, oh that will be about £70 then, was the reply. Can anyone tell me if there is a statutory fee or can the testers charge as they see fit. ??


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Report him to VOSA
Max class 4 fee£50.35 class7£53.80 can be less but NO more
Geo


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

No they can't charge what they like. ( except that they can charge less than the official rates)

Your motorhome is a class 4 MOT, although it may be too big to fit on a normal 'class 4' sized lift, so you have to take it to a testing station which can accommodate large vehicles, it is still a class 4. I believe the fee to be about £53 but you can check this on the VOSA website and every MOT station must have the official list of rates displayed, so you could ask the one that you went to to show you where it says it is "about£70" but if it was me I'd go elsewhere.

Harvey


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys, there doesn't seem to be another testing station within 20 miles of where I live so I will have to go ahead at this one.
Will query the cost if charged more than you suggest and will let you know how I get on. Once again many thanks.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brian
I had our RV tested today mate...... 7 tons and 30 feet long..... Have to take it to a local HGV test station about 20 miles away as they are the only ones who can lift it. The RV is a class 4 and I paid £50.35 for the test. I would sooner drive 20 miles than pay an additional £20 to be honest. I would recommend phoning the station back and ask to speak to the manager, tell him that one of his staff quoted you £70 and ask him to verify that they will only charge the VOSA agreed amount.
If he refuses then do as Geo advised and shop them to VOSA, if he agrees then it has all been a simple misunderstanding :lol: 
Good luck mate

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

kands said:


> Hi Brian
> I had our RV tested today mate...... 7 tons and 30 feet long..... Have to take it to a local HGV test station about 20 miles away as they are the only ones who can lift it. The RV is a class 4 and I paid £50.35 for the test. I would sooner drive 20 miles than pay an additional £20 to be honest. I would recommend phoning the station back and ask to speak to the manager, tell him that one of his staff quoted you £70 and ask him to verify that they will only charge the VOSA agreed amount.
> If he refuses then do as Geo advised and shop them to VOSA, if he agrees then it has all been a simple misunderstanding :lol:
> Good luck mate
> ...


Where did you get it dome Keith :?:

BTW:-

If Geo doesn't know the appropriate price no one will (see his avatar)


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

I have had my MOT done at the same time as the annual service at the local ambulance servicing station. I would expect the same to be available in Middlesex, so it could be worth investigation.
The fee for the test last October was definately more than the £35 which I was charged.
I hope that it works for you too.
Colin


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
I get mine done Here

HTH

Keith


----------

